# Hillarosa mud bogg Apr25- Apr28



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Are there any of y'all coming to this in Blevins, ARK. The lacs and moccasin creek will be playing that weekend. There are 6-8 of us haulin up there from the Houston area and then stopping by river run offroad the following weekend on our way back. Hope to see a lot of people out at both parks.


Need to be fixing my truck so I can get the brute out there


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My crew will be there, (arkansas mud riders) if u want to ride with us


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright sounds good, this will be our first time to the park maybe we can meet up and learn where all the good holes are.


Need to be fixing my truck so I can get the brute out there


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

how far would tht be from jonesboro ar, i will be there that weekend


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

3 hours 43 mins according to google map on my phone


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

We been goin there since it opened, l can give my number to you when it gets closer if u want. With all the rain we been getting its goin to be nasty


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

That's what I like to hear, it's been pretty dry down here in south east Texas, I haven't had the chance to ride since the last storm came through 


Need to be fixing my truck so I can get the brute out there


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Most of it is swamp bottoms, some trail you can be riding from 3' to 4' of water at all times and by sat night you can't even take it out of 4 wheel drive


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hell yea that's what I like to hear, it should be a good time, lol I'm pretty much already packed up ready to go???


Need to be fixing my truck so I can get the brute out there


----------



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

We will be there thursday morning...coming from west Kentucky.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea we will be there Thursday sometime also.


Need to be fixing my truck so I can get the brute out there


----------

